# NFL Sunday Ticket now available on Express Vu



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

The Best news ever. NFL ST is now on Expressvu. If you haven't dumped cable yet, now is the time. Only 2 payments of $89.50. Check channel 401 for more info, or go to http://www.bell.ca/nfl.

Been looking for this since they took off the C-band feeds. Now if they just get Fox News.

I believe you need to get a new card for this since it's only available with Nagravision2 which is supposedly hackproof. Does anyone know if I need to get a Dish 500 for the 82 sat?

-A- Life is perfect. Network feeds the other dishes won't give you &
now this.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Dish 500, ...or a separate 2nd dish with sw21.. (to hook 'em up together)


----------



## xxxx (May 25, 2002)

Darkman said:


> Dish 500, ...or a separate 2nd dish with sw21.. (to hook 'em up together)


Wil be available only to subs with the purple Nagravision 2 card


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

Art7220 said:


> I believe you need to get a new card for this since it's only available with Nagravision2 which is supposedly hackproof. .


If that is what they want to think. I cant go into detial but Nagra2 is not hackproof as Echostar and Nagrastar and Nagravison wish you to belive.


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

The question is, "Will those games originating in HD, be shown in HD, on Expressvu?".


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

xxxx according to bev anyone who wants nflst who still has a nagra 1 card they will freely swap you out.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Art7220 said:


> Does anyone know if I need to get a Dish 500 for the 82 sat?


You probably should at least be in Canada.

Why are you trolling in the E* forum? This isn't Bev discussion.

JL


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

justalurker said:


> You probably should at least be in Canada.


And I am. So what's your point?



> Why are you trolling in the E* forum? This isn't Bev discussion.
> 
> JL


OK smart guy, so where is the BEV forum?

-A-


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Take it easy on the guy, lurker..

This isn't bev forum here.. but from time to time people mention bev here.. (examples: Tony M, stonecold, etc etc)


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

There is a large Semi Legal Bev market out there. I say semi legal because the do have a legit sub and they do pay there bills but they dont live in canada. Kinda like how Canadians setup po boxes in the states and then activate dish network accounts for use up in canada techincally they are legit because they are paying for the service but illegal whenit comes down to there there version of the fcc.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

A Better Topic would have been "NFL Sunday ticket available on BEV" gonna created a lot of wasted clicks on this here thread


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe - Can agree with that statement - maybe a mod can edit the Thread's name for that purpose.. to include the word Bev


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I renamed the thread and moved it to the General Forum. Thanks for the heads up guys.


----------



## SuperJack (Jul 6, 2004)

Can a US resident get NFLST from BEV? If so, how?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

SuperJack said:


> Can a US resident get NFLST from BEV? If so, how?


yes, move to Canada


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

SuperJack said:


> Can a US resident get NFLST from BEV? If so, how?


Yes. You can order a receiver from Kusat from Montreal like I did. If you have a spare Dish 500 lying around, you can use that. There may be a store to buy one from above Washington state, but if not...

Once you have your system set up, call a friend or relative you know in Canada so you can receive programming. So much variety, compared with what cable & the other dish systems only want to give you.

If you don't know anyone up there, you'll have to get a broker or make up a fictitious address. You absoutely need a credit card, since they won't send a bill to the "southern provinces".

Here is why I say it's (semi-)legal. US Customs does not seize Canadian receivers coming into the country. Well, one anyway. I'm not sure if they would stop a shipment of like 50 receivers at once, but of course you'll only need one. Unlike the Canadian govt. banning use of DirecTV or DN systems up there, the US has not banned BEV or StarChoice here. Scanning the FCC website also doesn't say those systems are banned here. If anyone was arrested for having one, it would be political suicide for the government.

This should be enough to get you started. Let me know how it works for you.

-A- Proud supporter of "Alternative TV."


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Art7220 said:


> OK smart guy, so where is the BEV forum?


Steve has placed this in the General forum. I believe that should answer the question, and he has fixed your misleading subject line too.

Anyone with half a brain knows that the lack NFL programming is a sore point among E* subscribers. Posting there with that subject line is a troll.

Anyone with the other half of a brain knows that not enforced does not equal legal. We've had plenty of threads discussing the illegality of those south of the border subscribing to Canadian services. I guess some just don't care if it is legal or not.

JL


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

NFL Sunday Ticket is available from DirecTV and they are going to provide the HD feeds as well. Also, enhanced games.
Early Bird pricing ends July 31.

I believe new subs get 4 months Total Choice Premier with a commitment.


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

justalurker said:


> Steve has placed this in the General forum. I believe that should answer the question, and he has fixed your misleading subject line too.
> 
> Anyone with half a brain knows that the lack NFL programming is a sore point among E* subscribers. Posting there with that subject line is a troll.
> 
> ...


And anyone with any portion of a brain, would keep their nose out of the business of others!
:nono2:


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

Hopefully I can get my new card from my broker. Sicne the only blackouts would be for Buffalo, Detroit & Seatlle (if not sold out within 72 hrs of game time), I don't have to worry about missing the good games


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

justalurker said:


> Anyone with the other half of a brain knows that not enforced does not equal legal....


So then, why have a law if it's not going to be enforced?

And I have scanned the FCC website for the rules & it's not there. Also, it does not say the only legal satellite services in the US are Directv & Dish Network.

So, has the rule EVER been used?

-A-


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

When you find where Bell ExpressVu is licensed to deliver programming in the United States, then you have found something. Perhaps a bit extreme, but sort of like moving to Canada to escape the Draft.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

good Canadian Bacon in Canada, EH?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Art7220 said:


> Also, it does not say the only legal satellite services in the US are Directv & Dish Network.


Dear Moron,

You have left out the other two DBS providers who are licensed to provide DBS service to the United States of America. The FCC currently has licensed four companies to provide direct to home DBS service to the US. BEV is not one of those four.

Also, if you want to get picky, there are other services outside of the DBS realm that are legal to receive in the US - so a strawman statement such as yours is false on its face for more than the obvious reason. BEV is not licensed to provide service to the US.

It's an old discussion which you have ignored before. If ignorance is bliss, you are a very happy camper.

JL


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

Just a quick note: Last time I checked, Alaska was part of the United States. I cannot receive Direct's HD or NFL package; too far north and west. I also cannot receive Express as I am in the US. What do you suggest I do?


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

And of course you didn't answer my questions such as:

Why have a law if you don't enforce it?
Say what you will about Canada, at least they have specifically said what's legal or not as far as sat. providers. AFAIK, there has been no official word here.

Quote the FCC rule or statute number or law case/trial supporting the fact unlicensed sat. providers are illegal in the US.

What is the penalty for viewing an unlicensed sat. provider even if you are paying for it?

Now you know why I call this "Government Approved TV". If you don't like what we give you, you can't have anything else.

-A- A good argument for dumping the FCC.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

See other threads.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

FarNorth said:


> Just a quick note: Last time I checked, Alaska was part of the United States. I cannot receive Direct's HD or NFL package; too far north and west. I also cannot receive Express as I am in the US. What do you suggest I do?


Maybe THEY are still considering Alaska to be a part of Russia? :eek2:

(j/k)


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

If you watch the Today Show, Alaska is a small island off the coast of Mexico.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Obviously, the satellites are all aimed at that small island, not where Alaska really is. Someone goofed and I wouldn't want the be him when his bosses find out.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

FarNorth said:


> Just a quick note: Last time I checked, Alaska was part of the United States. I cannot receive Direct's HD or NFL package; too far north and west. I also cannot receive Express as I am in the US. What do you suggest I do?


Write a letter to your congressman and senators. Complain that DirecTV is failing to provide national programming to your state. The issue has come up before in FCC discussions (failure to serve Alaska and Hawaii). A little pressure from congress on the providers to improve coverage to "the rest of the US".

BTW: Watching Canadian services will not improve DirecTV's service.

JL


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

In truth, the NFL package is not a big deal to me but it is to a buddy of mine. He lives even farther north and west than I do and he is an absolute Seattle Seahawk fanatic. He gets Dish but most games are not carried so he listens on the internet radio. If he could get the Seahawks, he'd put up a 10 foot dish.


----------



## mre_2001 (Oct 5, 2003)

Aside from the legalities of subbing to Bev in the U.S., NFLST as well as other packages represent a good value when taking into account the exchange rate. For example, I believe DTV charges $200 US for NFLST and Bev charges $180 CDN. At current exchange rates that makes the package cost $135 US through Expressvu.


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

FarNorth said:


> In truth, the NFL package is not a big deal to me but it is to a buddy of mine. He lives even farther north and west than I do and he is an absolute Seattle Seahawk fanatic. He gets Dish but most games are not carried so he listens on the internet radio. If he could get the Seahawks, he'd put up a 10 foot dish.


Can you see the Expressvu Sats? They're pretty far East.


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

JL:

Actually, I have a question. I've seen your many threads which are anti-Expressvu. Why?

The service is being paid for, NOT PIRATED. Who's being hurt? Who's getting killed?

Unless you mean the "millionaire" TV producers, cable companies, and "protected" sat. program distributors are the ones getting hurt/killed.

I'm sure different laws apply for those using the service commercially, such as a sports bar, or on a cable system. Then, there MIGHT be more attention paid to that part.

-A-


----------



## mre_2001 (Oct 5, 2003)

clapple said:


> Can you see the Expressvu Sats? They're pretty far East.


The Expressvu sats are actually more visibile from Alaska compared to Dish sats. Check out the footprints:

Echostar8:
http://www.satcodx-op.com/ECH/eng/coverage.cgi?ECH008KB
Echostar7:
http://www.satcodx-op.com/ECH/eng/coverage.cgi?ECH007KB

Nimiq2:
http://www.satcodx-op.com/NIM/eng/coverage.cgi?NIM002KB
Nimiq1:
http://www.satcodx-op.com/NIM/fra/coverage.cgi?NIM001KB


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Art7220 said:


> Actually, I have a question. I've seen your many threads which are anti-Expressvu. Why?


First of all, they are not "my" many threads. Second, I'm not anti-Expressvu ... it is a great service for those who live in Canada.

If you can call up ExpressVU and give your real address, connect the receiver to your phone line, and call up ExpressVU customer service when needed that is good. But when you must lie about your address, avoid connecting your receiver out of fear of discovery and termination, and work through accomplice 'brokers' that support your lies?

I suppose it all comes down to honesty. As a resident of the US I don't have to lie to get DishNetwork or any of the other three US satellite services. I would have to lie to get BEV.

JL


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

JL,

But.. again.. Subscribers in US lie all the time about "Moving" (from the threads/posts i read)

and when it comes down to it - lying is lying...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

As a border dweller I enjoy many Canadian over the air stations via my off air antenna. I can see a lot of programming that I wouldn’t be able to if I lived in other areas of the country. The biggest advantage has to be the NFL. A few OTA Canadian stations I get simulcast FOX and CBS coverage, and often show different games then I can see with my locals. Depending on the weather I can also get a station from somewhere deep within Canada on channel 25 that shows Bills games even when they’re blacked out locally. Between the handful of Canadian stations I receive, I basically have my own mini poor mans NFL Sunday Ticket and NHL Center Ice. If I could get a solid time when The Sopranos are shown, I’d cancel HBO and watch it from Canadian OTA TV. When my antenna was hooked up to both TVs in the house my mom would watch 7th Heaven (I hate that show personally) on Sunday nights on CTV 9, 26 hours before that episode would air here in the States on The WB.

Now, personally I don’t see what’s so wrong with subscribing to Express Vu to get the same programming I already get for free, but with better picture quality and possibility record it on a DVR. Plus I’d be supporting the content providers (CBC, CTV, Global, ect) who bring me the programming I enjoy. Honestly I would subscribe to Express Vu, if I had the extra cash. I have that Dish300 sitting on top of my roof pointed at 61.5 that I got for free from Dish for locals, since I don’t have Dish anymore I can just repoint it to 91 and get a Bell receiver.


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

mre_2001 said:


> The Expressvu sats are actually more visibile from Alaska compared to Dish sats. Check out the footprints:
> 
> Echostar8:
> http://www.satcodx-op.com/ECH/eng/coverage.cgi?ECH008KB
> ...


I'm not sure what satellites I can or cannot see but I can say this:

I have 3 dishes, a 6 footer for 110/HD, a 4 footer for 119/SD and a 30" dish for 148/CBS-HD. In fairness, I am only using the 4 footer because it was leftover when I went to the 6 footer for 110. I get very good signals on all BUT I have been told that it would take an 8 foot dish to get Direct and that I cannot get the HD content at all.

Now, having said all of that, it would seem to me that I could contact Express and buy their service since Direct can't/won't serve me but I am fairly sure they would tell me to contact Direct and wait for their service to expand into Alaska. And wait.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Darkman said:


> But.. again.. Subscribers in US lie all the time about "Moving" (from the threads/posts i read)
> 
> and when it comes down to it - lying is lying...


True. The major difference is that it is the individual subscriber who is lying to the provider. The subscriber still contracts directly to the service provider, can still connect a phone line and order PPV, and can call customer service whenever needed. Subscribers who "move" don't have to involve anyone else in their lie (although some have reported using relative's addresses).

There are laws that are broken by in-country "moving" as well ... primarily SHVIA and the copyright laws that allow local in local broadcast TV. By law it is illegal for the satellite provider to provide those locals outside of their DMA, unless they are offered as distants under SHIVA - which has its own restrictions and reporting. The majority of programming on US satellite providers is not affected by "moving" ... then again, why "move" unless one isn't getting what they want? The few that do "move" do so to get something they legally cannot get at their real address.

I don't condone moving, but at least one can do it directly with the provider without the shell game of grey market brokers.

JL


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

So a lie without a middle man is ok then?


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> As a border dweller I enjoy many Canadian over the air stations via my off air antenna. I can see a lot of programming that I wouldn't be able to if I lived in other areas of the country. The biggest advantage has to be the NFL. A few OTA Canadian stations I get simulcast FOX and CBS coverage, and often show different games then I can see with my locals. Depending on the weather I can also get a station from somewhere deep within Canada on channel 25 that shows Bills games even when they're blacked out locally. Between the handful of Canadian stations I receive, I basically have my own mini poor mans NFL Sunday Ticket and NHL Center Ice. If I could get a solid time when The Sopranos are shown, I'd cancel HBO and watch it from Canadian OTA TV. When my antenna was hooked up to both TVs in the house my mom would watch 7th Heaven (I hate that show personally) on Sunday nights on CTV 9, 26 hours before that episode would air here in the States on The WB.
> 
> Now, personally I don't see what's so wrong with subscribing to Express Vu to get the same programming I already get for free, but with better picture quality and possibility record it on a DVR. Plus I'd be supporting the content providers (CBC, CTV, Global, ect) who bring me the programming I enjoy. Honestly I would subscribe to Express Vu, if I had the extra cash. I have that Dish300 sitting on top of my roof pointed at 61.5 that I got for free from Dish for locals, since I don't have Dish anymore I can just repoint it to 91 and get a Bell receiver.


Amen Steve!

I have ExpressVu and I'm in the US and proud of it! And hell, to top it off, my Dish Network account is "moved" too 

ExpressVu has its positives, whether you think its ethical or not
-4-7 NFL games on Global
-Hockey 4-5 nights a week on TSN
-Hockey Night in Canada on CBC
-Poor Man's MLB EI & NBA LP (the 4 Rogers Sportsnet stations show different games during the week)
-The Red Green show 5 days a week

All of this for about $20 a month US


----------



## GutBomb (Jun 17, 2004)

Art7220 said:


> Scanning the FCC website also doesn't say those systems are banned here. If anyone was arrested for having one, it would be political suicide for the government.


Get real. If someone was arrested for this in the US it wouldn't even be a blip on the radar for 99.9999999999999% percent of people in this country. Hardly political suicide.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

peano said:


> So a lie without a middle man is ok then?


No. But at least it is your lie, and not a conspiracy. 

JL


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Isn't it more illigal to lie on your own, then to lie through a middle man dealer?

through the middle man dealer (at least legality of the transaction lies more on the shoulders of a middle man dealer.. and not purely on own shoulders.. or am i wrong?)

(just wondering ..that's all)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Darkman said:


> Isn't it more illigal to lie on your own, then to lie through a middle man dealer?
> 
> through the middle man dealer (at least legality of the transaction lies more on the shoulders of a middle man dealer.. and not purely on own shoulders.. or am i wrong?)


As you said before, a lie is a lie. It is all just shades of grey ...

JL


----------



## wildcat48 (Apr 7, 2004)

JL

I am Canadian living in the states. I have shows that I like to watch which aren't shown here. So I purchase BEV and I am proud of it...I watch it more then E* and I have read some of your comments and I think it is time for you to get of your moral horse and chill out....it is not harming anyone...we pay for it. I am sure you have never gone with out telling a lie before. so get off your soapbox!


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

wildcat48 said:


> JL
> 
> I am Canadian living in the states. I have shows that I like to watch which aren't shown here. So I purchase BEV and I am proud of it...I watch it more then E* and I have read some of your comments and I think it is time for you to get of your moral horse and chill out....it is not harming anyone...we pay for it. I am sure you have never gone with out telling a lie before. so get off your soapbox!


Amen Wildcat


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

wildcat48 said:


> I am sure you have never gone with out telling a lie before. so get off your soapbox!


I'm not proud of any lies I have told. 

And I have not lied to get services that I wouldn't otherwise get. (Nor have I lied to get services I could get by telling the truth.) I don't see where making heros out of liars help anything. (Unless, of course, it convinces a democrat to vote for W. He needs all the votes he can get! :lol: )

Truth, Justice, and the American Way? :nono2:

JL


----------



## wildcat48 (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh Please!!!


That last comment says it all...plus after voting for Bush in 2000 and your comments..I'll vote for Kerry.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

> OK smart guy, so where is the BEV forum?


Canadian Satellite TV Forums


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Kstuart,
lol - he ment "where on THIS site / at this forum" .. I am sure..

and Here in General section is more appropriate.. 
And the entire thread actually was Moved here as you can see.. from where it originated (from Dishnet discussions forum)

SO here ..i think.. is OK place for this discussion... (in General Discussion that is)


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Art7220 said:


> So then, why have a law if it's not going to be enforced?
> 
> And I have scanned the FCC website for the rules & it's not there. Also, it does not say the only legal satellite services in the US are Directv & Dish Network.
> 
> ...


So its not against the law to steal express VU in the states just like its not against the law if someone in canada can hack dishnetwork or direct tv.


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

justalurker said:


> Write a letter to your congressman and senators. Complain that DirecTV is failing to provide national programming to your state. The issue has come up before in FCC discussions (failure to serve Alaska and Hawaii). A little pressure from congress on the providers to improve coverage to "the rest of the US".
> 
> BTW: Watching Canadian services will not improve DirecTV's service.
> 
> JL


Thats why i switched to dish because of direct tv.I was hoping when people go to dishnetwork maybe direct tv will improve their systems,pricing as well their programming.


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

Steveox said:


> So its not against the law to steal express VU in the states just like its not against the law if someone in canada can hack dishnetwork or direct tv.


Who's talking about stealing anything? All the discussion was about paying for Expressvu.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Steveox said:


> So its not against the law to steal express VU in the states just like its not against the law if someone in canada can hack dishnetwork or direct tv.


IMO there's a difference being hacking/stealing and PAYING for the service - which is what most of the cross-border people do.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

Steveox said:


> So its not against the law to steal express VU in the states just like its not against the law if someone in canada can hack dishnetwork or direct tv.


Oh great..he's back :nono2:

Steve....I, just like most people on here, PAY for our ExpressVu programming.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Steveox said:


> So its not against the law to steal express VU in the states just like its not against the law if someone in canada can hack dishnetwork or direct tv.


Not quite. It IS against the law to view ExpressVU in the states (whether or not one pays) just like it IS against the law for someone in Canada to hack (or view on a paid system) DishNetwork or DirecTV.

Different laws (one more of a violation of licence and the other is for unauthorized descrambling / reception) but both illegal.

JL


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Here we go again.

There are apparently no US laws banning the viewing of Canadian DBS. (I would be very happy to stop saying that as soon as someone cites a specific law that does that.)

Paying for and viewing Canadian DBS from the US _may_ infringe on some content providers' copyrights, since Canadian DBS uses some content that is not licensed for the US. I'm sure that the HBO and NFL folks would assert that it does infringe on their copyrights to watch Six Feet Under or some out-of-market game this way. Viewers would maintain that their payments for these shows are the same as that paid by Canadian viewers. At any rate, any remedy would be civil damages, not criminal penalties.

What is true is that US viewers must lie in order to purchase Canadian DBS services. Some folks here believe that lie is an immoral act unjustified by its purpose, and I can appreciate that position. But as far as I know, it's not illegal.


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Express VU wont let people in the states buy it,So it does give us excuse for us to view it.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

Well...this might not be an issue much longer

Nimiq3 went in the same spot as Nimiq1 and unforuntelly for some people, the TP's that Nimiq3 has they are getting 0 signal. Nimiq3 is aimed towards Canada


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

TonyM said:


> Well...this might not be an issue much longer
> 
> Nimiq3 went in the same spot as Nimiq1 and unforuntelly for some people, the TP's that Nimiq3 has they are getting 0 signal. Nimiq3 is aimed towards Canada


What Nimiq 3? Where did it come from?


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

JohnH said:


> What Nimiq 3? Where did it come from?


use to be DTV3...

from the other site (candian-tv.com)..Signal strength won't be as much an issue once DTV3 is co-located with Nimiq 1 (91W) sometime in August.

see here for info on this and all the headaches


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, DirecTV 3 is sort of co-located with Nimiq 2 at 82w. Maybe it will move, but it is already in an inclined orbit.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

JohnH said:


> Well, DirecTV 3 is sort of co-located with Nimiq 2 at 82w. Maybe it will move, but it is already in an inclined orbit.


John
Its at 91 right now co-located with Nimiq1


----------



## RockJ (Aug 9, 2004)

Art7220 said:


> The Best news ever. NFL ST is now on Expressvu. If you haven't dumped cable yet, now is the time. Only 2 payments of $89.50. Check channel 401 for more info, or go to http://www.bell.ca/nfl.
> 
> Been looking for this since they took off the C-band feeds. Now if they just get Fox News.
> 
> ...


Just got in today. A savings of $50+ over direct tv. Just recently deleted US locals + movie channels. Variety + entertainment for -$10 is wel worth it. The trailer Park Boys is an excellent show and keeps my interest on Thurs and Sunday evenings.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

TonyM said:


> John
> Its at 91 right now co-located with Nimiq1


So it is! My source was wrong. I checked my primary source and it indicates you are correct. I do currently receive all 32 Tps from 91, though.


----------



## RockJ (Aug 9, 2004)

BTW, it cost me $12.50 to add the Football Season Ticket versus the usual $7.50 for a package change. I am assuming that the additional $5.00 is for shipping of a new card. Hooray for CanAm sat, much less than US providers and more choices with the basic package!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

JohnH said:


> So it is! My source was wrong. I checked my primary source and it indicates you are correct. I do currently receive all 32 Tps from 91, though.


Some of us that are close enough to the border (or Farther North than Toronto, Windsor, etc) are still ok (I hope)


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

So far, the "lost" TPs are not a problem, to me. I seldom, if ever, watch anything on expressvu except the HD package. No problem there. At least not yet. My concern is where will NFLST come from? I just signed up. Now I'm wondering if there may be a problem? Anyone know?


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

clapple said:


> So far, the "lost" TPs are not a problem, to me. I seldom, if ever, watch anything on expressvu except the HD package. No problem there. At least not yet. My concern is where will NFLST come from? I just signed up. Now I'm wondering if there may be a problem? Anyone know?


You will also need a new Nagra2 access card which your broker will have to send to you.


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

peano said:


> You will also need a new Nagra2 access card which your broker will have to send to you.


Yes, I knew about the new card, and have talked to my broker about that. My concern now, is paying a nonrefundable fee, for the ST, and then have them broadcast on TPs that I can no longer get. :nono2:


----------



## sikma (Dec 11, 2003)

Steveox said:


> So its not against the law to steal express VU in the states just like its not against the law if someone in canada can hack dishnetwork or direct tv.


Every time I read his posts, I want to !pu****!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

clapple said:


> Yes, I knew about the new card, and have talked to my broker about that. My concern now, is paying a nonrefundable fee, for the ST, and then have them broadcast on TPs that I can no longer get. :nono2:


 !rolling Wouldn't that be fun! !rolling

JL


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

justalurker said:


> !rolling Wouldn't that be fun! !rolling
> 
> JL


Probably for those busybodies, with their nose in the affairs of others! :box:


----------

